

New Line Of German Stuffed Animals With Mental Illnesses - cwan
http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/09/09/new-line-of-german-stuffed-animals-with-mental-illnesses/?hpt=C2

======
sosuke
[http://www.parapluesch.com//catalog/product_info.php?product...](http://www.parapluesch.com//catalog/product_info.php?products_id=30)

Looks like they have been around a while. Kroko was added in 2004!

